# Is this what I think it is????



## jsadlersos (Apr 24, 2012)

I've seen tiny patches of this popping up in random locations on the gravel. Is this grey slime or black beard algae? If it is I want to start fighting it now before it gets too much worse.


----------



## jsadlersos (Apr 24, 2012)

I apologize the patch is right below the drift wood.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi jsadlersos,

Grey slime; is the wood new? Is the gravel a cap layer that is covering organic material that could be decomposing / rotting under the gravel surface?


----------



## jsadlersos (Apr 24, 2012)

Gravel cap. There is dirt under the gravel. So am I screwed or do I have a chance to save the plants before it gets way out of hand?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi jsadlersos,

I have had the same stuff show up on new driftwood when I set up a tank. I continued to 'grow' until I added my 'cleaning crew'. I use Corydoras catfish (1 per 5 gallons) and Otocinclus and Siamese Algae eaters (1 each per 10 gallons). I honestly don't know which of the three ate the stuff but after about 5 days it had all but disappeared. It didn't seem to affect the plants at all, but it sure looked bad.


----------



## jsadlersos (Apr 24, 2012)

I thought it was uneaten fish food and poo that was decomposing. It does look bad and after seeing some tanks on here with out of control algae, I just don't want to take any chances. Thanks for your help.


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks kinda like a fungus. Could it be decomposing food or small pieces of wood?


----------



## jsadlersos (Apr 24, 2012)

Well that's what I thought at first but, it seems to be popping up rather fast in small patches like this. I used to keep arowana for a long time and sometimes a shrimp or other piece of large food would go by unnoticed for a day or so, and it would get that whitish fuzz on it, but this stuff seems to be popping up all along the rocks. I do have new dirt underneath the rocks. I just hope I can get it under control before it takes over.


----------



## jsadlersos (Apr 24, 2012)

Would excel do anything to kill grey slime?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi jsadlersos,

I did not find that Excel had any effect on it one way or the other.


----------



## jsadlersos (Apr 24, 2012)

I've been doing some hunting on the internet, and it seems to be either some kind of cyano or fungus.
Of course this depends on who you ask. Apparently this happens to new organic matter that is introduced to an aquarium. Either way its got to go. I'm going to purchase some corys and some otos today.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi jsadlersos,

Keep us posted on how it goes!


----------



## jsadlersos (Apr 24, 2012)

Stopped by my house today during my lunch break, and that fungus stuff is virtually non existent (still getting some SAE). I guess it was just one of those newer tank phases...... we'll see. I also installed a Life glo blub today. Not sure I like the color it emits over the power glo but if it helps the plants I'll live.
Cheers


----------



## pjb9166 (Apr 2, 2012)

I have it on a new piece of drif wood. Looks unsightly.


----------



## jsadlersos (Apr 24, 2012)

Yup, mine was cured already before I put it in the tank, but the fungus/bacteria (what ever it is) was growing on my soil through the gravel. This is apparently a common problem with new aquariums and new organic matter. I have tried to find any info I can on the problem, but it's all vague. My SAE and corydoras have eaten what little is left in my tank.....If you have any of these they will probably make short work of it.


----------

